# Spider repeller



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 2, 2010)

There is no shame in being scared of spiders.  

For those of us in the real world - have any of you tried those plug-in electronic repellers?  This year they're on steroids and I need to bring out the artillery.  Are they any good?

Alas, telling me to get a grip doesn't work.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 2, 2010)

I know you don't want to hear this, but spiders eat bugs.  Bugs you don't want.  If you have spiders, they're eating bugs.  If you ditch the spiders, you'll be seeing the bugs.  Just sayin'.


----------



## crushing (Sep 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I know you don't want to hear this, but spiders eat bugs. Bugs you don't want. If you have spiders, they're eating bugs. If you ditch the spiders, you'll be seeing the bugs. Just sayin'.


 
A spider built a web around a light fixture in a little used room in our house.  After discovering him we would turn the light on to help attract bugs to his area and we left him alone.


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 2, 2010)

I prefer the bugs to the spiders, thanks. Especially the enormous, bristly tarantulas we occasionally get here in Texas.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 2, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> I prefer the bugs to the spiders, thanks. Especially the enormous, bristly tarantulas we occasionally get here in Texas.



Hey, I have no experience with Tarantulas, and I'm not a big fan of spiders either.  But if you have no bugs, you have no spiders.  I'd say if you want to get rid of spiders, get rid of what spiders eat.  They don't hang around if there isn't any food.


----------



## teekin (Sep 2, 2010)

What repells spiders? Why what ever eats Spiders of course! or a big construction boot.

Lori


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> What repells spiders? Why what ever eats Spiders of course! or a big construction boot.
> 
> Lori


Shoot, Lori, a flip flop works better than a boot, much easier to handle...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 3, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Shoot, Lori, a flip flop works better than a boot, much easier to handle...



And much easier to clean up afterward.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 3, 2010)

When I was single, my bedroom (in the attic) was a veritable heaven for spiders and ladybugs (hundreds of them). They kept to themselves and I left them alone. In return for the free lodging, they ate every bug that dared enter my domain.

When my girlfriend started staying over, I had to get rid of the spiders. Technically, I didn't -have- to get rid of the spiders, but one has to make choices in life, and I preferred the company of my girlfriend


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 4, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'd say if you want to get rid of spiders, get rid of what spiders eat.



Not that easy.  Although I did consider nuking the site from orbit.  But my beer was in the fridge.



Stac3y said:


> I prefer the bugs to the spiders, thanks.



Yup.  Absolutely.

This is the sort of thing I was considering.


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 5, 2010)

Rather have the spiders and the bugs instead of the spiderwebs 

ever since i was like 3 I had a mad fear of spider webs.

and NL spiders are harmless and they dont bite. which is why im not afraid of them. Thing i dont like about them is that they make WEBS!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 5, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> ever since i was like 3 I had a mad fear of spider webs.



I can understand that.  I know what makes them...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 5, 2010)

At the end of the day, spiders are on our 'side'.  They don't know they are and some of them look scary as all heck but spiders kick butt for the Lord on all things that we most definitely don't like.

For the record, because of several childhood years of having a hole by the light fitting over my head in my bedroom and, thus, having all too many 'visitors' coming in from the loft in search of food, spiders do freak me out.  It's not rational but I can't control it - thus, if a particular spider is just too close to "10" on the shudder-scale it has to go.

But that means go outside, via a suitable device such as an empty kitchen-matches box, rather than squished.  Make no mistake, unless it is an exotic venomous variety, killing a spider is a blue-on-blue incident .


----------



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> At the end of the day, spiders are on our 'side'.  It's not rational but I can't control it - thus, if a particular spider is just too close to "10" on the shudder-scale it has to go.
> 
> .


This guy IS NOT on our side and is at least a 15 on the shudder-run-shriek-hide and crap your pants scale:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 5, 2010)

!!!!! --> Infinity


----------



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> !!!!! --> Infinity


Yeah, that little fella is my response to people when they tell us how creepy crawlies are a friend to man.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 5, 2010)

They're not real, right?  How big are they anyway?



Big Don said:


> This guy IS NOT on our side and is at least a 15 on the shudder-run-shriek-hide and crap your pants scale:


----------



## Mark Jordan (Sep 5, 2010)

Adopt a cat.  Cats are natural hunters they will catch the spiders, play with them for a while and eat them.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 6, 2010)

Ceicei said:


> They're not real, right?  How big are they anyway?


 Oh, they are real.


> *Solifugae* is an order of Arachnida, known as *camel spiders*, *wind scorpions* or *sun spiders*, comprising more than 1,000 described species in about 153 genera. They may grow to a length of 7 cm (2.8 in), and have a body comprising an _opisthosoma_ (abdomen) and a _prosoma_ (head) with conspicuously large chelicerae, which are also used for stridulation. Most species live in deserts and feed opportunistically on ground-dwelling arthropods and other animals. A number of urban legends exaggerate the size and speed of Solifugae, and their potential danger to humans.


----------



## Carol (Sep 6, 2010)

Mark Jordan said:


> Adopt a cat.  Cats are natural hunters they will catch the spiders, play with them for a while and eat them.



They will eat bugs, too.  I moved to a place next to a large chunk of conservation wetlands.  The hot summer brought in a few uninvited guests...6 legged and 8 legged...all of whom disappeared once I moved kitty in to the new place.


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 6, 2010)

I used to read about entomology when i was younger - yes i know spiders arent insects but relatives - and the peeps here are right. Spiders do us humans a lot of good.


----------



## teekin (Sep 6, 2010)

Ceicei said:


> They're not real, right? How big are they anyway?


 
Allrightty Big Don, I want to see you smush this one with a Flip-Flop. I lay  money on the spider disarming you of said Flip-Flop and laying a beating on You! I'd opt for Semtex in this case. :bomb:

Lori


----------



## Big Don (Sep 6, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Allrightty Big Don, I want to see you smush this one with a Flip-Flop. I lay  money on the spider disarming you of said Flip-Flop and laying a beating on You! I'd opt for Semtex in this case. :bomb:
> 
> Lori


It's a two step process... Step One, duct tape flip flop to shovel
Step Two, Smash


----------



## teekin (Sep 7, 2010)

You left out a step.

 1. Weld shovel to tank.
 2. Duck take Flip-flop to shovel
 3. Smush wierd-*** soilder-eating spider :biggun:

A BarrettM107 .50  would also be a fun option. HooHa!!!


----------

